# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away (Aus) Spoilers  21 - 28 November 2011

## Perdita

... UK spoilers, sorry

----------


## rcc1212

I don't get this

----------


## Perdita

posted UK spoilers by mistake

----------


## rcc1212

O ok

----------


## rcc1212

Where is the spoiler to this date

----------


## Perdita

Mon 21 Nov
Miles finds out Elijah is in love with Leah. Heath wont give up his his bad boy ways. Romeo tries to earn some more money to hide from Indi that he lent Mink $2000. Sid and Roo have a romantic dinner. 

Tue 22 Nov
Romeo reveals to Indi that he lent Mink money, Liam surprises Bianca when he asks her to marry him, and Miles makes the decision to move away from Summer Bay. 

Wed 23 Nov
Dex helps Dallas find a new place to live and Miles says good bye to Summer Bay. 

Thu 24 Nov
Casey is home from juvenile detention, Dex finds out about Aprils plan for the formal, and Sid takes justice into his own hands, getting him into big trouble.

Fri 25 Nov
Sid is arrested after taking justice into his own hands, Heath turns to April for comfort, and a familiar surprises everyone when they return to Summer Bay.

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2011), homeawayjsk (13-11-2011), kaz21 (12-11-2011), tammyy2j (14-11-2011), Tigerfloss (12-11-2011)

----------


## kmmh58

I had a feeling Heath would get close to April.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I had a feeling Heath would get close to April.


That is just weird to me he is older than her and was with her older sister

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's April Scott will sleep with bad boy Heath Braxton in a forthcoming storyline, reports have revealed.

April, played by Rhiannon Fish, becomes determined to lose her virginity following her break-up with boyfriend Dex (Charles Cottier) and soon ends up having a passionate encounter with Heath.

The Summer Bay student initially plans to get back at Dex by pursuing his best friend Xavier Austin (David Jones-Roberts), but she later has a new man in her sights when she has a chance meeting with Heath at the beach.

With April and Heath (Dan Ewing) both feeling down over recent events in their personal lives, they seek comfort in each other and head to bed together.

Fish told TV Week: "When I found out about this storyline, I was shocked. But Heath's always sort of there for her, plus he's hot as hell!

"She thinks, 'He's not that bad - he's pretty good-looking and he's interested'. The age difference isn't something she really thinks about."

Pondering whether the pair could embark on a proper relationship, the actress added: "April would like there to be a future, but I think Heath sees this more as a one-night stand."

Home and Away will air these scenes later this month on Network Seven in Australia and early next year on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

tammyy2j (14-11-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Home and Away's April Scott will sleep with bad boy Heath Braxton in a forthcoming storyline, reports have revealed.
> 
> April, played by Rhiannon Fish, becomes determined to lose her virginity following her break-up with boyfriend Dex (Charles Cottier) and soon ends up having a passionate encounter with Heath.
> 
> The Summer Bay student initially plans to get back at Dex by pursuing his best friend Xavier Austin (David Jones-Roberts), but she later has a new man in her sights when she has a chance meeting with Heath at the beach.
> 
> With April and Heath (Dan Ewing) both feeling down over recent events in their personal lives, they seek comfort in each other and head to bed together.
> 
> Fish told TV Week: "When I found out about this storyline, I was shocked. But Heath's always sort of there for her, plus he's hot as hell!
> ...


 :Thumbsdown:  :Sick:  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away will air a surprise proposal in the soap's 2011 finale week, it has been revealed.

TV Week reports that one Summer Bay resident will soon get down on one knee and pop the question in the latest romance twist for the show.

Firm details of the characters involved are being kept under wraps. However, with the news that someone will be receiving an engagement ring, the magazine has named Bianca Scott and Leah Patterson-Baker as the two most likely ladies.

The news means that one possible outcome is Bianca and Liam Murphy's (Axle Whitehead) relationship progressing to the next level in the aftermath of a recent road accident that brought them closer together again.

Lisa Gormley, who plays Bianca, told the publication: "Almost losing him put everything into perspective. The reason why they broke up before wasn't because she didn't love him, but because of circumstances - his addiction, his lying, her rape. This is probably the best relationship she's ever been in."

Meanwhile, if Leah is the one who receives the proposal, either current partner Miles Copeland (Josh Quong Tart) or her ex Elijah Johnson (Jay Laga'aia) could be the man who pops the question.

Ada Nicodemou, who portrays the role of Leah, commented: "She's been really, really unlucky and I feel for her - I'd just love for Leah to be happy."

Home and Away will air these scenes later this month on Network Seven in Australia and early next year on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Abigail

> Home and Away's April Scott will sleep with bad boy Heath Braxton in a forthcoming storyline, reports have revealed.
> 
> April, played by Rhiannon Fish, becomes determined to lose her virginity following her break-up with boyfriend Dex (Charles Cottier) and soon ends up having a passionate encounter with Heath.
> 
> The Summer Bay student initially plans to get back at Dex by pursuing his best friend Xavier Austin (David Jones-Roberts), but she later has a new man in her sights when she has a chance meeting with Heath at the beach.
> 
> With April and Heath (Dan Ewing) both feeling down over recent events in their personal lives, they seek comfort in each other and head to bed together.
> 
> Fish told TV Week: "When I found out about this storyline, I was shocked. But Heath's always sort of there for her, plus he's hot as hell!
> ...


Woah, that's going way too far!  :EEK!:  Wow.

----------


## rcc1212

Who is the familiar

----------


## tammyy2j

> Who is the familiar


My guess is Casey

----------


## walsh2509

If her Character is under 16 then it child abuse even at 16 in the story its still bordering on the very dodgy.

----------

Boogygirl3 (21-11-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Steve Peacocke has revealed that Brax and Charlie have a big role to play in the soap's 2011 season finale.

Brax and Charlie (Esther Anderson) prepare to leave Summer Bay with Casey (Lincoln Younes) and Ruby (Rebecca Breeds) in episodes airing this week in Australia, but their plans are soon thrown into jeopardy in time for the end-of-season cliffhanger.

Peacocke told TV Week of the storyline: "Brax is now with the one he loves. Charlie's left her job and her career for him, and he's left the brotherhood and the River Boys for her. They both realise what they had in Summer Bay is no longer there, so it's time for a fresh start somewhere completely new."

However, hinting at the shocks in store, he continued: "It's just so exciting - I can't believe my storyline is this good. I'm pretty sure Esther feels the same. It's such a genuine, good final week and it's a good cliffhanger - and nothing is decided. Drama follows them wherever they go, and I definitely think it'll chase them down the track as well."

Peacocke confirmed that the finale storyline involves a face from the past who makes an unexpected return.

"It's definitely someone who isn't welcome back in the Bay and whose presence will make a number of people afraid of what could happen," he explained. "It's someone coming back who could be dangerous to everyone."

Meanwhile, Esther Anderson commented: "There's a figure watching Charlie and Brax as they pack up and prepare to leave for the city. It is a familiar face and someone who has a past connection to Charlie and Brax."

Home and Away's 2011 season finale airs on Friday (November 25) on Network Seven in Australia, and early next year on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2011), kaz21 (21-11-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Last week, it was revealed that Home and Away's 2011 season finale week would feature a surprise proposal - and the big moment in question has now aired in Australia.

Reports had disclosed that either Bianca Scott (Lisa Gormley) or Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) would be receiving an engagement ring before the week was out. But who was the lucky lady in the end?

Well, for those who don't keep track of Home and Away spoilers at Australian pace, the couple in question turned out to be Bianca and Liam - who are now happily engaged!

Just as Bianca was beginning to question whether Liam (Axle Whitehead) was ready for a serious relationship, he surprised her by popping the question unexpectedly - with the ring hidden in a motorbike helmet.

Bianca immediately agreed to marry Liam, while Lisa Gormley posted on Twitter: "Just watched the proposal. I may have got a small tear in my eye. Just saying."

As always with soapland, we'll have to wait and see whether there's a happy future ahead for the couple or if there's more twists on the way.

UK fans of Home and Away will watch these scenes on Channel 5 in early January.

----------


## lizann

> Who is the familiar


Rumours are Jake gets out and shoots Charlie

----------


## Perdita

> Rumours are Jake gets out and shoots Charlie


Yes, I have read that too

----------


## rcc1212

Did it say if she died

----------


## Perdita

> Did it say if she died


Yes, she is supposed to die

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away has aired its shock season finale twist in Australia, leaving the life of show favourite Charlie Buckton hanging in the balance.

Following weeks of speculation surrounding the character's future, Charlie was left critically injured following a surprise visit from Jake Pirovic (Fletcher Humphrys), who pulled out a gun and shot her twice.

Jake carried out his attack as revenge because Charlie had previously shot dead his brother Hammer (Benedict Samuel) amid a dangerous situation which unfolded after he held her captive.

In a tragic twist, Charlie's shooting came just as she was about to leave Summer Bay for a new life in the city with boyfriend Brax (Steve Peacocke), his brother Casey (Lincoln Younes) and her daughter Ruby (Rebecca Breeds).


Whether Charlie will survive is currently unknown, but rumours recently emerged that Esther Anderson - who plays the character - is leaving the show.

Meanwhile, another season finale storyline saw Sid Walker (Robert Mammone) facing assault charges after attacking Stu Henderson (Brenton Thwaites) upon discovering that the River Boy had been hitting his daughter Sasha (Demi Harman).

As previously reported, April Scott (Rhiannon Fish) also slept with Heath Braxton (Dan Ewing) as the aftermath of her break-up with Dexter Walker (Charles Cottier) continued.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see the season finale episode in early 2012 on Channel 5. The soap's new season begins on Network Seven in January.

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2011), tammyy2j (25-11-2011)

----------


## Perdita

21/11/11

After overhearing Marilyn’s conversation with Elijah about his feelings towards Leah, Miles becomes concerned that his friend is in love with his ex. His concerns are only confirmed when Elijah admits that he is. When Miles sees Leah and Elijah together, he becomes convinced that Leah also has feelings for Elijah, but it quickly becomes clear that Leah is none the wiser to the whole situation, leaving Miles unsure about why Leah left him in the first place.

Brax, worried that his brother Heath is going to get mixed up with criminal Geoffrey King, tries to convince him to start a new life, but Heath is not interested. When John sees Heath selling drugs to school kids, he urges Charlie to ignore her romantic affiliations with Brax and do her job properly. Rattled by this criticism, she seeks Heath out and finds drugs on him.

After Romeo’s sister Mink leaves town without paying him back the $2000 he secretly lent her, he tries to cover it up from Indi by taking an extra job at the Surf Club. But the money isn’t great, so when he is approached by Peter, someone claiming to need information about the Resort in order to apply for a sub-contractor position, Romeo agrees to help him out.

Sid gets the house to himself so he can invite Roo over for a romantic dinner. When the lights go out, they share a passionate kiss in the dark.

Tuesday episode 5432 - 22/11/11

When Romeo agrees to obtain confidential information about the Resort, he starts to take an interest in Indi’s internship. Indi becomes suspicious of Romeo, and her suspicions are confirmed when Harvey uses the information in his campaign against Alf and the Development. Indi realises that it must have been Romeo who leaked the information, and when she asks him why, Romeo is forced to reveal that he did lend money to Mink.

Bianca is convinced that Liam is not able to let go of his bachelor lifestyle, and when he doesn’t call when he says he will, Bianca looses it and breaks it off. Liam, however, doesn’t seem too concerned about this. It appears that Liam is hiding something, and when Liam shows up at the Surf Club with a motorbike helmet (and engagement ring inside), it becomes clear that he is prepared to let go of the single life.

Miles agrees to spend some quality time with VJ, despite feeling uncomfortable with Leah. Still sore about Elijah having feelings for Leah, Miles urges Elijah to confess to Leah about how he feels. When Miles, Leah, and VJ share a ‘happy family’ moment, Miles is torn about his feelings and makes a drastic decision.

Wednesday episode 5433 - 23/11/11

Dex is settling in at his new job as a Nurse when he notices Dallas has returned. Worried that her son is sick again, he tries to find out what’s wrong, and comes to learn that Dallas has lost her job and is now living in her car. He decides to help her out and convinces Roo and Alf to let her stay at the Caravan Park until she gets her back on her feet.

Excited about their recent engagement, Bianca and Liam plan to go to the city to tell Liam’s parents. Bianca becomes suspicious of April’s intentions on formal night and points out that revenge against Dex is not a good reason for April to lose her virginity. It seems April has seen reason until she sees Dex coming out of Dallas’ caravan with a kiss, unaware the visit is completely innocent.

Miles reveals that he’s moving to Thailand so work with Sally. When Leah hears the news, she feels guilty and tries to convince him to stay, but they both know moving to Thailand is something that Miles needs to do, so he says goodbye to Summer Bay.

Thursday episode 5434 - 24/11/11

Casey surprises Ruby and comes home from juvey in time for the Formal, leaving Dex dateless. In the meantime, Stu tries to convince Sasha to go to the Formal with him, but when she rejects him, he begins to drink. Sasha, who has agreed to go as Dex’s last minute back-up date, sees Stu at the Formal, and when he becomes aggressive towards her, she decides to leave. While waiting for her Sid to pick her up, Stu approaches Sasha. They have an argument that leads Stu to slapping her just as Sid arrives.

After seeing Dex leave Dallas’s caravan the day before, April decides that her plan to lose her virginity to Xavier is back on, unbeknown to Xavier. At the Formal, Dex overhears Ruby tell Casey about April’s plan and consoles his broken heart with some punch that has been spiked by Stu. When Dallas shows up to be Dex’s second back-up date, Dex, who is quite drunk, tries to kiss her in front of April. Xavier tells him to stop, but Dex attacks him thinking he knows about April’s plan. Dex is kicked out, and Xavier explains to April that he would never do that to Dex, leaving April feeling stupid. 

When Sid sees Stu slap Sasha and quickly realises what has been going on, Sid sees red and takes justice into his own hands.

Friday episode 5435 - 25/11/11

In the aftermath of the Formal, the Walker family and Roo discover the truth of Sasha’s relationship with Stu. Although understanding of Sasha, Roo explains to Sid that she cannot see him after his actions tonight. The following morning, Sid is arrested.

When Heath learns that Casey is joining Brax, Ruby, and Charlie in the city, he is left disappointed and angry that his brothers are leaving Summer Bay, and leaving him. When he runs into April sitting alone at the beach crying over Dex, they confide in each other, and ultimately fall into bed together.

Meanwhile, Charlie readies herself for her last day as a police officer, looking forward to her future with Brax, Ruby and Casey in the city. However, she never leaves the house as Jake returns from prison, looking for revenge for his brothers death, shooting Charlie twice in the abdomen.

----------


## Perdita

LITTLE VJ Patterson is set to run away from home â leaving his distraught mum Leah Patterson-Baker frantic.

The lad is devastated when his mum breaks up with boyfriend Miles Copeland and blames her for their split. 

Miles notices heâs not coping with the dramatic change in his family life and tries to talk to him. 

But it only makes VJ hate his mum even more. So when he tries to tell her how he is feeling and she refuses to listen, VJ decides to pack his bags and leave. 

An insider said: âLeah has been through a lot these past few weeks and has not realised just how badly VJ has reacted to her split from Miles.

âWhen she notices heâs gone she is beside herself with worry. She realises how selfish sheâs been and is desperate to find the lad before anything happens.

âViewers will have to wait to see whether she gets to him in time.â

Catch Leahâs frantic hunt for little VJ later this month on Channel 5.

----------


## Dazzle

> LITTLE VJ Patterson is set to run away from home – leaving his distraught mum Leah Patterson-Baker frantic.


It's no wonder VJ's upset as his mum's been through many men in the last few years.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Rhiannon Fish has hinted that she would like her character April Scott to reunite with Dexter Walker.

Home and Away fans in Australia have recently seen April dump Dex (Charles Cottier) after she caught him in a compromising position with a girl called Dallas.

Dallas made a move on Dex at a party, and April later refused to forgive her boyfriend when false rumours that the pair had slept together started doing the rounds.

However, speaking to Digital Spy, Fish confirmed that April still cares deeply for Dex.

Fish explained: "They are perfect for each other and I truly believe that deep down, both of them still have very strong feelings for each other. 

"It's really just a question as to whether or not they will be able to overcome their horrible misunderstanding."

Home and Away's 2011 season finale, which recently aired in Australia, saw April try to move on from Dex by having a shock one-night stand with bad boy Heath Braxton (Dan Ewing).

Asked how things will develop for April in the New Year, Fish replied: "I can't say too much about what happens with April, but you won't want to miss it… I'm not going to lie, the stuff coming up in 2012 is pretty hot."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK. The show is currently on its annual break in Australia.

----------

